# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Rücken- und Schultermuskeln tranieren

## sisa_scott29

Ich hab bemerkt, dass meine Schultermuskeln bei mir ziemlich schwach bis gar nicht vorhanden sind. Auch meine Rückenmuskeln sind jetzt nicht so toll trainiert.

Habt ihr Tipps, wie man die Muskelpartien am besten trainiert?
Vor allem Übungen für den Rücken wären toll.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Radonluigi

Liegestützen sind sicher allgemein gut für den Oberkörper! Schau, dass du nicht immer die gleichen Übungen machst, damit du nicht stagnierst. 
Ich denke, dass gerade auch fürs downhill Fahren Liegestützen + in die Hände klatschen sinnvoll sind, da du so deine Schnell/ explosivkraft trainierst... Könnte mir vorstellen, dass einem das eventuell bei nem übersprungenem Drop helfen kann... ist wie gesagt nur meine Theorie  :Big Grin: 
Wenn du die Übungen machst, schau, dass du die Technik richtig durchführst und auf eine richtige Position des Rückens achtest. Sonst bringt dir das nichts.
Ich benutze oft Youtube und suche dort nach Übungen. Kann ich dir auch sehr empfehlen.

----------


## MrUpdate

Scha dir mal Fitnessuebungen-zuhause.de an! Da gibt's teilweise auch schon vorgefertigte Trainingspläne und es gibt auch jede Menge Übungen ohne Geräte. Ich Versuch mich mit der Seite einigermaßen für die Saison vorzubereiten und bis jetzt läufts ganz gut  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Liegestützen sind keine Rückenübungen........

Generell ist abzuraten, nur einzelne Muskeln zu trainieren, da es dabei zu Fehlstellungen kommen kann.
Besser ein Ganzkörper Training.

----------


## Radonluigi

Ich empfehle trotzdem Liegestützen... eben wie auch du erwähnt hast -> Ganzkörpertraining.

----------


## klamsi

Ja eh aber halt ned fürn Rücken.  :Wink: 

Fürn Rücken kann ich deadlifts, kettlebell-swings und Klimmzüge empfehlen. Aber das setzt natürlich a bisserl a Werkzeug und know how wie mas macht vorraus. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben is gscheider wenn du dir ein ganzkörper Training überlegst. Sonst jammerst in einem Jahr über deine Beine.  :Tongue:

----------


## gorgonzola

I würd mal zu nen fitnesstrainer gehen bzw zu nem Physiotherapeuten, da zahlst mal eine Einheit und kriegst Übungen, bzw zeigens dir auch richtig.
und nach 6 Schulter-OPs: ich empfehle keine Liegestütze, und auch sonst keine geführten Übungen.

----------


## TMC

Ziehe gerade die Bosstransformation (Google hilft) durch - heute Tag 3. 10 Wochenprogramm erst Ende November erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Mehr brauchste nicht. Um Physios wuerd ich nen weiten Bogen machen...

----------


## tomtom1986

Und am besten nicht mit Anabolika sparen. Sei mir nicht böse aber Bosstransformation sagt doch schon alles. Und die aussage mit Physio ist doch auch nicht ernst zu nehmen. 

Rückentraining ist auf jeden fall gut. Ganzkörpertraining ist noch viel wichtiger. Am besten Übungen aus dem Internet. Je abwechslungsreicher um so besser, auch mal mit den Wiederhohlungen spielen. Mal mehr mal wenigen. Und alles was mit Gleichgewicht zu tun hat spricht auch viele Muskelgruppen an die sonnst nicht so beansprucht werden. Thema Gymnastikball, Wackelbrett, usw.


Und nicht nur für die großen Muskelgruppen was machen sondern eben auch für kleineren.

----------


## TMC

Hahahahahahahahahahaha.

----------


## edelweiss

> I würd mal zu nen fitnesstrainer gehen bzw zu nem Physiotherapeuten, da zahlst mal eine Einheit und kriegst Übungen, bzw zeigens dir auch richtig.
> und nach 6 Schulter-OPs: ich empfehle keine Liegestütze, und auch sonst keine geführten Übungen.


Ich schließe mich voll und ganz diesen Tipps an!

Es macht grundsätzlich am meisten Sinn, wenn man zu einem Fitnesstrainer geht, eine oder einige Einheiten bezahlt und gezielte Übungen lernt.

----------


## mankra

Grundsätzlich läßt sich mit BWE - Plänen  Alles brauchbar, zuhause und ohne große Investitionen trainieren.

Problem, gerade für absolute Anfänger ist die Richtige Ausführung. Ohne eine 2. Person als Trainingspartner, welche dafür ein Auge hat, nicht ganz optimal.

Mit einem Fitnesstrainer wäre laut Theorie zwar optimal. Wer sich einen Personal Trainer leistet, perfekt, im Studio werden die Anfänger doch meist 08/15 abgespeist: Rundführung, wie die einzelnen Maschinen zu bedienen sind, ein Din A4 Zettel mit einem "Trainingsplan" ausgedruckt, fertig.
Die Wenigsten, führen in Grundübungen mit korrektem Bewegungsablauf ein.

----------


## Nose

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTV6UCh-yhs

----------


## greenwhite

Das mit dem Einnehmen von Anabolika möchte ich nicht gelesen haben... jedem seine Meinung, aber Anabolika haben imho im Sport nichts zu suchen...

Ich würde einige Male zu einem Physiotherapeuten gehen. Dieser stimmt die Übungen auf die jeweilige Person ab und gibt sicher die besten Tipps. Aber grundsätzlich ist es schon so, dass Rückentrainings wichtig und Ganzkörpertrainings noch wichtiger sind.

----------


## Derrstre

Hey, 
es gibt spezielle Übungen und Behandlungsmethoden, denn gerade bei Crossbikern lassen sich viele Verkürzungen im Bereich der vorderen Schultermuskulaturen finden. Diese heraus zu bekommen ist äußerst schwer und erfordert Behandlungen. Mein bester Freund profitiert gerade von vielen Maßnahmen dank Privatversicherung, um seine Verkürzungen und seine daraus resultierenden Rücken- und Nackenschmerzen zu beseitigen. Und wahrlich ist es wirklich so , dass Privatpatienten von einer schnelleren Genesung berichten, eben aufgrund dieser größeren Auswahl, die man Patienten bei Muskelverkürzungen oder Nackenbeschwerden gibt.

----------


## Ribbera

Es gibt auch viele Youtube-Videos von Therapeuten,die solche Übungen erklären

----------


## Mike_007

> Ziehe gerade die Bosstransformation [...] Um Physios wuerd ich nen weiten Bogen machen...


 :Eek:  :Lol:  Alter, dein ernst?? Ein trainierender Rapper hat natürlich mit Sicherheit mehr Know-How als ein durchschnitts-Physio....  :Rolleyes: 


Allg.: Übungen zu Hause ohne Equipment sind besser als nichts, man stößt aber relativ schnell an die Grenzen seiner Möglichkeiten. Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle in nem Gym in deiner nähe einschreiben in dem es ne ordentliche Möglichkeit gibt Kreuzheben und andere Grundübungen (Military Press, Squats, etc.) durchzuführen UND wenn du noch nicht so bewandert auf dem Gebiet bist, dir von jmd der wirklich Ahnung hat Unterstüzung holen. Das muss nicht zwingend der Aufsichts-Trainer aus dem Studio sein - oftmals haben die weniger Ahnung als viele Mitglieder - besser selber nach jmd suchen!

Greetz,
Mike

----------


## MacMike

Sehe ich auch so. Vor allem für die Zwecke kann man auch viel Zuhause machen. Allein mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht geht da schon einiges!

----------


## gilli

> Es gibt auch viele Youtube-Videos von Therapeuten,die solche Übungen erklären


Das stimmt, aber dabei kann man natürlich nicht sicher sein, dass diese Übungen nicht schlechter machen werden

----------

